# December 2004 2ww Part 2



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

New home Goodluck    


 

Love lilly xxxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi lilly hi girls
           just a quick post to see how yr all doing just being nosey really all have a good xmas           loads love nikki


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

New List  Girls 


Kitty4               1st dec    

MrsG                 1st Dec         

copper              1st Dec       

Emmi                1st Dec       

Meachmont        1st Dec        

Kia                    3rd Dec      

Gap                  3rd Dec

dizzy7               4th Dec           

Janie40             4th Dec           

Shelley121        4th Dec

Kelly1               5th Dec            

PamelaC           5th Dec

Marly               5th Dec

Vero                 6th Dec      

Lilly2K3             6th Dec        

Lisa Lou            6th Dec          

Brewser             6th Dec

Angelface         6th Dec

Shelley121        8th Dec

Megsmin          8th Dec

Bex1978            8th Dec

Larac               10th Dec

Indychick_uk    10th Dec

Abby Carter      10th Dec

Nicola K           11th Dec

NattKatt           13th Dec

Quackers         13th Dec

KirstyJane       13th Dec

Pebble              14th Dec

Kemar              15th Dec

Rachaelj              17th Dec

Almamay              17th Dec

Glisten                 17th Dec

Karen c                17th Dec 

Shelly77               20th Dec 

Sicknote              21st Dec 

Sending heaps of love to all of you 

  

Lilly xxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Aww i hate being at the bottom of the list....    
Hope someone can join me soon.... otherwise i'll be the only lonely one on here near christmas..  Will be doing a little baby dance for you all when i feel better.. 
Good Luck everyone..

There's been a lot of lucky ladies so far this month hope it carries on..


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww, Sicknote, don't worry!

Hossie have actually told me to phone them and arrange a test for 21st if no AF but I know I won't be able to hold out that long!  AF due 15/16th December so have put down 17th as my test date!  

As usual, not expecting good news but that's me - ever the pessimist, and it's the way I cope with it ... that way when the disappointment comes I will be prepared for it!  Been there so many times now I can't really get excited about it any more and I know that even if I do get a BFP I will be so nervous about it as I have had two m/c.  I won't be happy until I see a heartbeat!  Plus my darling DH keeps telling me he won't actually believe it's happening until I am in the delivery room giving birth!!!!!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## bex1978 (Dec 6, 2004)

Just needed to wirte this down as feeling poo.
I have done 4 tests now all with First Response, yes stupidly I know on days 8,9,10 & today 11. All BFN.  I have my blood test tomorrow am and wont find out till late afternoon. I am having them done locally in Washington as London is a good 4-5hrs away. Only prob is they won't tell me results, they fax ARGC who then should ring me..They are always so busy no doubt I will be chasing them all afternoon tomorrow. Just sooooo desperate to find out and then know either way to work through it.  I know what the result will be but a teenie weenie part of me still lives in hope...My intended parents so deserve this as everyone on here does.
Has anyone ever had BFNs up until blood test then got a positive

Love Bex....
Sorry to go on, feel so helpless & like I have let them down....


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Bex

NOt been in this position before but just wanted to send you a big hug and will keep my fingers crossed that you get a BFP result!!!!

Thinking of you and good luck!!!

ove

Karen xxx


----------



## DAB (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi girls

This is my first post  

I am on my 5th 2ww after having ICSI and going mad. ET was Saturday and I had AF pains up until ET now they have gone. Is this a good sign or not? My last tmt had AF pains all the way through and got a negative so I am now wondering what is going on.

Have some of you had positives with no symptoms??

Going ever so slightly insane!!

Please help?


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi

Bad news for me. my weakly positive test was lower today so a BFN  

so we're going to drink lots of wine tonight and enjoy Christmas and star again in the New year.

Godd luck to all of you waiting

love

Marly


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Dab
This is my 3rd 2ww and I have felt absolutely nothing for 1 week, I am due to test 1 week today 14th and I have started AF pains today, so I am thinking that it might not have worked for us now.
Really feeling down today, don't think that I can handle another negative result.
Pebble x


----------



## angelface (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi all 

wanted to send big hugs to you all          

Bex

Just wanted to say thinking about you honey and keeping it all crossed for you. I know how you are feeling - please try and stay positive - Its not over yet!! 

Can't say much more than that but just remember you are a very special person. 

I have had a pants day today and went for a bloody long walk - shouted at him upstairs, kicked a few trees and generally have bawled my eyes out until I thought my head would explode. Feeling a little clearer in my head now. 

You are giving your IP's a chance that they may never have had and that means more than anything. You are very very brave and you should feel so proud of yourself for getting this far. 

Not sure that this will help at all. But chin up hun and rest assured you will have alot of people thinking of you tommorrow. keep us posted  x 

Take Care 

Suzie


----------



## DAB (Mar 16, 2004)

pebble said:


> Dab
> This is my 3rd 2ww and I have felt absolutely nothing for 1 week, I am due to test 1 week today 14th and I have started AF pains today, so I am thinking that it might not have worked for us now.
> Really feeling down today, don't think that I can handle another negative result.
> Pebble x


Pebble

Keeping everything crossed for you on the 14th. I test on the 18th and I am feeling so desparate. My 3rd tmt was a positive but my daughter was born prematurely at 24 weeks and died 3 minutes later. It kicked us in the guts when it happened but nothing will bring her back so my only option is to carry on. Facing this Christmas without my daughter is so hard.

Best of luck Pebble

x


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh Dab
So sorry to hear that, it is so sad, hopefully you will have good news on the 18th, just intime for Christmas.

I know what you mean about desperate I am the same, just want to know now, I think it is going to be a long week, plently of knicker inspections going on in my house.

Take care, speak soon

Pebble x


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi all,

Seems quiet on here today. Is anyone testing in the next day or two? I'm due to test on Friday, but am feeling a bit negative, as my boobs are now not so sore (this happened last tx cycle too, they were really sore for a while then more or less stopped hurting a couple of days before I was due to test). So I'm fearing the same outcome as last time. Wish Friday would hurry up so we can get it over with!

Abby
x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

New List  Girls 


Kitty4              1st dec     

MrsG                1st Dec         

copper              1st Dec         

Emmi                1st Dec         

Meachmont        1st Dec         

Kia                    3rd Dec      

Gap                  3rd Dec

dizzy7              4th Dec           

Janie40            4th Dec            

Shelley121        4th Dec      

Kelly1              5th Dec             

PamelaC          5th Dec

Marly              5th Dec    

Vero                6th Dec      

Lilly2K3            6th Dec        

Lisa Lou            6th Dec           

Brewser            6th Dec

Angelface        6th Dec    

Shelley121        8th Dec  

Megsmin          8th Dec

Bex1978            8th Dec

Larac              10th Dec

Indychick_uk    10th Dec

Abby Carter      10th Dec

Nicola K          11th Dec

NattKatt          13th Dec

Quackers        13th Dec

KirstyJane      13th Dec

Pebble              14th Dec

Kemar              15th Dec

Rachaelj              17th Dec

Almamay              17th Dec

Glisten                17th Dec

Karen c                17th Dec 

Dab                    18th Dec

Shelly77              20th Dec 

Sicknote              21st Dec 

Sending heaps of love to all of you 

  

Love lilly xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Marly and Angelface sending you both a big     so sorry to hear about your negitives please know we r all here for yous

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Abbey, I'm due to test sat (day 14), I have my blood test tomorrow but wont get results til Friday, poss monday but to do HPT on sat.  I've done tests the last 2 mornings (naughty and too early I know   but couldn't resist and no doubt will be doing one tomorrow and friday also!!)  They were both neg tho, but holding out that it can and will change by saturday.

Wishing lots of luck to everyone who's testing soon.  Nx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Nicola

Looks like you should be arrested!!  

But it's early days yet, so still time for a different result I'd say. Hang in there.

And some more    for us all!

Abby


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

ust wanted to advise people in the 2ww in the run up to christmas, to go and buy lots of tampax!!!Me and Mrs_G both did yesterday and we're hoping that the reverse psychology may work...And if you don't use them you can always hang them from your windows as icicles!!!   
Luv Ju


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

I like your style Ju!  Good one!  Methinks I'll go out and stock up on super plus tonight!  he he he

K xxx


----------



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

hi

could i be added on the list as well, i am having my blood test on the 14th december(my mum's birthday) not sure if that's a good thing

thanks


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

hi girlies,

I had to tell you what my hubby did last night - u will all love this .........

I was relating to my hubby how it feels for us 2ww-ers by saying - if i go to the loo, say, once every hour or so and then a couple of times through the night, then i go through the same thoughts of dread about 14 times every day i.e.

" please, please, please dont let a/f be here today" 

and thats apart from every twinge you stop what your doing just for a second and wonder "why did i feel that?  have i done something - stretched too much , bent over funny or coughed too HARD!" 

Yes we all have such ridiculous thoughts and he then asked me......now wait for it......he asked me what day NEXT WEEK i will find out if its worked!!!! 

By the way folks i'm testing in 2 days ( friday)!!!!! The best is still to come........ When i said it was friday he said 
" oh blimey is that two weeks up? HASN'T IT FLOWN?!!!!!!!!!!     

What is he like?? I laughed so hard i nearly wee'd! I wish i could say it had flown!   

Well, i've been in 2 minds about doing a test today? I haven't bought one but i think i will tomorrow. I should test friday but i really don't think its fair on us to have to do a wee test and then sit in the waiting room and have to wait - i'd rather know before i go so i'll do one tomorrow night probably.

I haven't had any nasty syptoms like last time no brown stuff (sorry TMI ) yet and no real a/f pains as yet either. But i'm not counting any chickens yet.

Well Good luck to everyone whose testing over the next couple of days and i'll be back if there's anything to report - good or bad!

        

Good Luck
Lara


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow Larac, thanks for making me  ! You must have felt like throttling him!! I test Friday too, same as you. I remember last time, the 48 hours or so before testing are pretty weird, as you think, well if I am pg, it'll be amazing to get a BFP on the wee stick, but if I'm not, at least I've got the hope that I am for another day or two. 

Here's hoping for the both of us!

 

Abby


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi everyone

Can i join you please, had et today, official test date is xmas day, but because clinic is obviously closed then, i am having blood test on 23rd.


take care
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Evening ladies,
Hope you dont mind me parking here for the rest of my 2 ww which is seriously doing my head in!  Just to clear any confusion, there is another Mrs G who has been around longer than me and i didnt realise this at the time of joining.  Think Im different because of my _! LOL
Doc has told me to test on 17th but Meg on iui girls worked it out as 15th as i had iui on 1st! Think I will just try and leave it until the latter!!
I hold my hands up to buying far too many tampax in an attempt to influence my outcome   Dh thinks i am quite mad - he may be onto something there!  Ju - not sure about the icicle thing - YUCK!!!
Anyway, sending lots of luck to everyone!  
Love
Amanda x


----------



## charliemouse (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi everyone.
This is my first 2ww so I'm quite relieved you are all here for support. I had ET today and have been told to test 22nd december. Feeling quite nervous, loved the idea about the tampons though!!
  
charliemouse
xx
knicker police are allready on alert in our house!!


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

hi to all the new ladies - u are definitely in for a week or two to remember - paranoid city here u come       and knicker checking galore.

You are all in good compnay though because we all do it - and we all think we're the ONLY one doing it so don't worry.

If you have any concerns voice them on here and you'll get loads of support and advice, this place is like a goldmine for that.

Abby, I was wondering if you're tempted to test early - or are u gonna stick it out?

I've got exactly 34 hours till i have my official test and i am gonna be a bit naughty and do on in 24 hours (tomorrow night before bed i think!)

But please don't call the early testing police  because i really need to know before i get there this time.
I might even do it in the day so i can ring the clinic and tell them ....i don't know what to do i'm in a bit of a tizz  

Well time for bed for me - no work tomorrow so a nice lie in tomorrow and then wrapping prezzies ( if i can concentrate on anything else tomorrow that is!  )

Good luck to all of us

And just a quick note - has anybody else seen the poll in the voting room regarding having   during the 2 week wait (especially the old orgasm!) I would be intrigued to know what you ladies with the positives did - abstain or not.
My leaflet from the clinic says to avoid it but hey I'm only human and i avoided it last time and got a -ive so i think it's worth a try!!!!!
It looks quite positively that they actually HELP it to work - lets hope the theory works !!!  

Good luck girls and here's some fairy dust
            
here's wishing for some more   please!

Lara


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Just popping in to say hello to you all.  There are a few posts here since I last looked which had me  

good to know we are all going slightly loopy on the 2ww.  I am on day 6 now so at least I can say it is a week tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## hel31 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sicknote - I'm due to test on 21st so you're not on your own!  
Hel31


----------



## hel31 (Nov 14, 2004)

what a good idea sicknote - I might hang tampax on my christmas tree!  How come some of you girls have a blood test?  I've just been given a pee stick and told to test 16 days from e/t?  May as well be 16 months - doesn't time drag. Keep positive everyone  .  What a time of year to be doing this to ourselves - lets hope we get a lovely christmas present this year.  To you girls with negatives, lets hope 2005 will be a positive year for you. I'll make a wish for everyone on ff when i find the coin in the christmas pud!! 
  
Hel31 xxx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Larac

I'm going to wait to test till first thing tomorrow morning. Thought about doing it tonight, but have a busy night ahead, and somehow it sort of feels right to wait until the morning. (When I tested in the evening last time round, it ruined my entire day as I was so nervous leading up to it, then so upset after the BFN). Probably means I just won't get any sleep tonight though instead! 

I'm sure if you do go ahead and test tonight that it won't make that much of a difference to the result though (when I tested last time it was the night before I should have tested).

will be thinking of you and sending   your way...

Abby


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi bitbit3

i have just spotted you are having a blood test now on 23rd, do you get the results that day?

how many cells did your embryos have (if not to cheeky) do you think there good one's?

just thought i would welcome you to the worst 2 weeks of your life lol

i hope goes well for you & all us other on the dreaded 2ww

Shelly77

big   and lots of    coming your way.


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Shelly77

Yes they will give us the results after 3pm on the 23rd, our embies were both 4 cells, clinic seemed pleased with them so i can only go on their opnion, so im hoping they are good.

take care
bitbit
xxxx


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
How is everyone's 2ww going?
I went for my bloods yesterday and I got a BFP. ...
I still cant believe it. DH and me are in shock. I did a hpt over the weekend and it came back negative. Was gutted and had resigned myself to icsi not working this time.
Am very scared though. Not sure why but also a tad excited.
The 2ww was the worst. Am glad its over now.
I wanted to say thank you to everyone that gave so much love and support over the past two weeks. I will be on the board lots still as I still need you all  ....wishing you all the best for the 2ww too.
Shelleyxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS SHELLEY.
TAKE CARE FOR THE NEXT 9 MONTHS.
LOVE
WELSHY AND STEVE xXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Congratulations Shelley

WELL DONE YOU!!!!!    

Question, do you girls count the day if your basting (if on iui) as day 1?  I am counting mine as day one so am on day 7 and I actually think my first week has passed quite quickly!  Also, have been feeling extremely tired in the mornings since the insem, so tired in fact that I really don't want to get out of bed and my boobs have also been really heavy in the morning!  Anyone else had this and wondering if it's a good sign! 

Anyway, another 7 days to go and trying my hardest not to think about it and setting myself up already for another disappointment!

Hope you gals are all coping well!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi girls,

Not looking good i'm afraid - due to test tomorrow (12dpt) and woke up this AM with a teeny weeny bit of browny stuff (sorry) and so decided i had to test now to be prepared for a bad result.

Well fetched a double pack and when i got back i tested with the teeniest bit of wee ( must have been the nerves) and sadly it a BFN. 

I'm ok at the moment as i've still got a inkling of  left in me to think that maybe i am only just implanting or something and i'll not show +ive till may be sunday or something- who knows.

I'm much happier though that i have tested myself b4 the actual day because once i'm in the clinic it seems like mega pressure and the short 5 min wait killed me last time (especially since i expected good news)

I'm not saying its completely over yet, but it's looking that way so i'll keep u lot posted and pass on a little fairydust before i leave.

Going to get my hair done now and take my woofy for a lovely walk.

I'm surprised really that i'm not all crying and devastated but if i've learn't one thing about this rollercoaster - its the old saying 
 what doesn't kill us - makes us stronger
and i know i have other chances and if its not this time it will happen another time - i aint given up yet! 
NO SIR-EE! 

I'll probably do another test in the morning b4 we go to the hosp if the old  doesn't pop in for a visit - but i feel so much more in control for having made the decision myself so i'm ok for now.

I've got very slight belly pain but i've had it for most of the 2ww it has been mostly been wind (sorry).

Good luck to Abby and everyone else testing and waiting - lets keep the  's rolling in.
           
Speak to you all soon.

Lara


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Shelley

That is fantastic - we both made it.  Have been checking hotmail like a mad thing looking for your email and so thought I would log on to FF to see if you had updated.  I am so happy for you - this is the best news I have had since last Thursday.
Will send you a proper email but see that you are logged on at the moment so hoping that you get this soon.  And why are you not at work?
Send my love to DH and a big congratulations.
lots of love
Eliza


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Shelley Great news, you're giving me hope as I've done HPTs days 10, 11 and 12 (blood test tomorrow) and all were neg, so was really upset today  , so hopefully it'll be different with the blood test.  Absolutely dreading it.  Been emotional wreck all day.

I notice some people have been told to test on day 16?  Why are clinics differet I wonder?

Anyway good news for you.

Wishing everyone best of luck.


----------



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

I have heard that a blood test is far mor accurate than a urine test. I have also had a friend test 3am in the morning and it was negative. She was then due to go and have a blood test the following day and almost didn't go because the urine test was negative, turns out she was pregnant!!


----------



## DAB (Mar 16, 2004)

My hospital don't do blood tests. I have always wondered that when I get a negative result on the pee sticks that I may have been PG as on a few occasions it has taken a few weeks before AF came and it was really heavy. I have asked then to do a blood test but they always say 'no'!


----------



## bex1978 (Dec 6, 2004)

BFN......     
Now have to look forward to round 2 in Feb, just wish it wasn't so long between each transfer

Good luck to everyone else waiting to test, hope to see loads more BFP'S!!!!!


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Bex

Sorry to here about you BFN, lots of       coming your way, 

Keep your chin up, you can try again soon Feb will be here before you know it.

Take care

Shelly77


----------



## hel31 (Nov 14, 2004)

Shelly - congratulations - you must be over the moon!  I've got almost two weeks to wait until my test.  Doctor told me to do it in 16 days but no doubt I'll do it before!
Hel31


----------



## DAB (Mar 16, 2004)

Bex   so sorry for your BFN. Have some time to pamper yourself and Feb will be here before you know it.

Shelly - Congratulations you must be over the moon!!

Keep up the PMA everyone even though it's so hard!!


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi bex hi girls 

                  so sorry bex i no its awfull at the time i have just had my 3rd  and no it doesnt get any easier big hugs for all the bfn 
and my moto is if life kicks u down get back up and kick it back harder and dont stop kicking till u get wat u want so take care all 
                                                                           love nikki


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

New List  Girls 


Kitty4              1st dec       

MrsG                1st Dec           

copper              1st Dec         

Emmi                1st Dec           

Meachmont        1st Dec           

Kia                    3rd Dec        

Gap                  3rd Dec

dizzy7              4th Dec               

Janie40            4th Dec            

Shelley121        4th Dec         

Kelly1              5th Dec               

PamelaC          5th Dec

Marly              5th Dec        

Vero                6th Dec        

Lilly2K3            6th Dec        

Lisa Lou            6th Dec             

Brewser            6th Dec    

Angelface        6th Dec      

Shelley121        8th Dec   

Megsmin          8th Dec  

Bex1978            8th Dec  

Larac              10th Dec

Indychick_uk    10th Dec

Abby Carter      10th Dec

Nicola K          11th Dec

NattKatt          13th Dec

Quackers        13th Dec

KirstyJane      13th Dec

Pebble              14th Dec

Cjn                14thDec

Kemar              15th Dec

Rachaelj              17th Dec

Almamay              17th Dec

Glisten                17th Dec

Karen c                17th Dec 

Mrs_G                  17th Dec

Dab                    18th Dec

Shelly77              20th Dec 

Sicknote              21st Dec 

Hel31                21st Dec

Charliemouse        22nd Dec

BitBit3              23rd Dec

Sending heaps of love to all of you 

love lilly


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Bex

sending you a big   im so sorry to hear about your negitve please know we r all here for you hun 

love always lilly xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Shelley

Congrats on your bfp hun wishing you a healthy   

love always lilly xx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

what a Sh*t day I've had.  Been such an emotional wreck all day.  Went for BT today I get my results tomorrow afternoon.  I've done HPTs the last 3 days and all were neg.  So not holding out much, unless a miracle wings its way over to us.  Not just me its my DH I feel sorry for.  My heart aches for him.

Anyway I'm trying to catch onto a glimmer of hope it may have worked tho 99% sure its not.

Congratulations to all the BFP, and big hugs to BFN.

Here's to tomorrow.....which cant come fast enough.  Nx


----------



## Aysha (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi

My test is on 17 Dec.  This is my 2nd ICSI cycle and i am hoping it to be positive.

Good luck to all of us!
Aysha


----------



## Helsbels (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi

I guess I'm ow well in to the 2ww  - but for me it wont be 2ww. I have no patience and will have tested many times before then

I guess I'll test on the 18th  - if I leave it that long

18th is 2 ww from ET - I'm supposed to go to the clinic on the Monday after- if I want for them to do the test

Going by previous cycles I'll be testing from about the 14th onwards  - I have no patience, and my DH is telling everyone to invest in the preg testing companies 

Please don't send the pee stick police round

Hels


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Thank you for all the support. Still cant believe it.
To all those on the 2ww, dont believe the pee sticks. They are not always right. Welcome to the newbies on the 2ww board. Wishing you lots of luck  . 
Sxx


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi girls

Welcome to the new 2ww'ers   Sending you guys   thoughts and lot's of  

Well, it's officially 14dpt!   Did a pee stick test this a.m. VERY early (like 4am when hubby got up for work), and the line is stronger!  

Phoned my clinic to let them know, and do ya know what the nurse said??!!   "It's still TOO early, so I am NOT going to get excited until you ring me on Monday".... geez!   She said again that anything can happen...... guess it can, but she'll see!     

Congratulations Shelley!  

And   to those who need it!

~Natt~


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi all


Sorry I haven't posted over here - have hung onto my other thread  

Am day 10 of 2ww - had 12 embies in total, 10 of which were frozen and 2 put in (Fred and Ginger)

Test on Monday - I've been really calm up until today when the I started having major womb cramping - my clinic says not to worry though - it happens because of the progesterone

NattKatt - I suppose they are being cautious at your clinic - dosen't feel like it at the time though does it   Hang on in there - only 3 more days (thats what I keep telling myself too)

hugs to all who need them - keep positive

Witch


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi there, this is the short version (have posted a longer message on the IUI girls thread). A 2nd BFN for us I'm afraid. I still believe it will happen, sometime, but it really gets more difficult to cope with a BFN when your hopes are raised (I had four optimal size follies, and sperm quality was excellent).  Am going to enjoy Christmas and new year and as we've got family and friends coming over this evening, am going to have me a few glasses of fizz.

Wish all of you the best of luck for tests over the next week or two.

Abby


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

abby,   

Same here - and just for good measure   turned up to wish me good moring while i'm doing my 1st pee for the hosp - what a witch!. 

My heart goes out to you and DH, it really does - 2nd time for me too and it doesn't get any easier to cope with.


I still have to go to the hosp for them to do a test ( pointless though it is) but at least it will all be done and dusted so we can have a jolly old knees up over christmas and a vat of wine or two. ( can't believe over the last 4 weeks i haven't had a single glass of wine! It's a miracle)  

All my love Abby, and look out for me in the new year if you're joining this madhouse again. I'll be back for my frosties as soon as possible - 1st week of Jan if i've got a choice.

Good luck to all you testing and big congrats to all you positives.

Thanks for all the support on this board - its a lifesaver (well - a sanity saver at least)

Lara


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

New List  Girls 


Kitty4              1st dec          

MrsG                1st Dec            

copper              1st Dec            

Emmi                1st Dec              

Meachmont        1st Dec              

Kia                    3rd Dec          

Gap                  3rd Dec

dizzy7              4th Dec                

Janie40            4th Dec            

Shelley121        4th Dec            

Kelly1              5th Dec                  

PamelaC          5th Dec

Marly              5th Dec        

Vero                6th Dec        

Lilly2K3            6th Dec          

Lisa Lou            6th Dec                

Brewser            6th Dec    

Angelface        6th Dec          

Shelley121        8th Dec          

Megsmin          8th Dec  

Bex1978            8th Dec        

Larac              10th Dec        

Indychick_uk    10th Dec

Abby Carter      10th Dec      

Nicola K          11th Dec

NattKatt          13th Dec

Quackers        13th Dec

KirstyJane      13th Dec

Witch              13th Dec

Pebble              14th Dec

Cjn                14thDec

Kemar              15th Dec

Rachaelj              17th Dec

Almamay              17th Dec

Glisten                17th Dec

Karen c                17th Dec 

Mrs_G                  17th Dec

Aysha                  17th Dec

Dab                    18th Dec

Helsbels                18th Dec 

Shelly77              20th Dec 

Sicknote              21st Dec 

Hel31                21st Dec

Charliemouse        22nd Dec

BitBit3              23rd Dec

Sending heaps of love to all of you 

lilly xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Larac and Abby Carter

Sending you both a big    sorry to hear of your negitives please know we r here for you both 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## bettyboo (Dec 9, 2004)

hi lilly,may i join your 2 ww lists .im 1st time ivf and test on 18th december. trying not 2 get hopes built up but hopefullywill get bfp


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi girls 

Well, i am so far on day 4 of this horrid 2ww. 
The suspense is killing me, I'm not due to test until a week on Monday (20th) I am praying each day that i don't see my   last time round i didn't even get to my test date before the  arrived.

Big   going out to all you ladies feeling the same way and lots of     for us all.

Good luck to you all 

Shelly77


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Shelley
I feel the same, I am due to test on the 14th. I really don't know what to think at the moment, this is my 3rd time, couldn't stand another dissapointment.

I started my AF just hours before I was due to test as well, it is horrible, I am testing 1 day early to prepare myself this time.

Take care and lots of positive jibes coming your way.

Pebble x


----------



## hel31 (Nov 14, 2004)

My heart goes out to you girls with a negative test    I'm dreading mine on 21st, 2nd time lucky maybe?  I'm not sure I can stand a 3rd.  Try and forget about it for a while, at least you'll be able to have a few drinks at Christmas.  
Hel31


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi lilly,can I join your 2ww.I had e/t today.I am due to test 23rd december.fingers crossed for us all.
lots of love
jane
xxxxxx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

All over for me...........got blood test results and it was BFN.

Heartbroken.  

Wish you all success for future.

Nx


----------



## hel31 (Nov 14, 2004)

nicola - I'm so sorry for you - you look like you've been through so much.  Take care,
Hel31


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

*Let's try and stay positive girls!*


        
     
       
      
         
         
    
         
           
          
            ​


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Everyone
I am due to test on Tuesday but am getting very itchy feet now and really want to test Monday. I had my HCG injection last sunday, I need to know if this would be out of my system yet as I really don't want to get a positive result and then on Tuesday turn into a negative I would be devastated.
I would appreciate your replies. 
Thanks 
Pebble x


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Pebble

To be on the safe side you might want to wait until the day before your official test date. As you say getting a positive result now and then testing on Tuesday and it comes up negative would be very distressing.  The 2ww is bad enough without that happening!  

Fingers crossed for you hun    

Nic G xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## camel (May 11, 2004)

Hi Girls

Can I join you - Im on day 9 of 2ww after 1st go at ICSI.  Im due to test Friday 17th December      Not sure whether I can last til then but not sure I could deal with all the what ifs if I test early - any advice ??

Cam  
x


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

hi girlies, 
Welcome to all you newies - i don't envy you lot testing so close to Christmas - but at least you'll have extra excuses to have a mega p***up if its negative and the biggest party every if its a BFP!   

I'll be back after the new year probably beginning of Feb to attempt my FET. 

So good luck to you all and have a good chrimbo and a happy new year .....and by the way any girls who had bad news this time, just remember ......
 2005 is OUR YEAR !!!!!!
All my love

Lara


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Nic G
Thanks for the advice, really don't who what to do, shall I do a test or not? I just don't want to get caught out like last time, start bleeding hours before about to do the test. I am feeling really desperate now, so scared to get a negative result.
Have not had much period pain at all, but on my normal cycle I never really get any symptoms before hand.
I cant sleep either now, I am so tired, going to try and have a early night tonight.
Sorry for going on a bit, but I am feeling very low today.
Pebble x


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hello girls,

Great news  and congratulations to all those BFP's and lots of hugs to the BFN's this month.  I am nearly at the end of my 2ww.  Due to test on Monday 13th.  Tonight just started bad af pains, although had on and off twinges for last 10 days or so - so who knows what that means?

Well, hope you don't mind me joing this thread - only just found you. 

Love Fone xx


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Pebble - the hcg injection is usually out of your system within 14 days of having it.  Today was my "officially allowed to pee test" day...... and................   YAY! As you know I've been naughty and testing almost daily since 11dpt, and getting stronger lines - my clinic dampened my hopes by saying they could be false positives due to all the hormones raging around... so will only believe my result when I get blood test done tommorrow and result comes back good!   

It's really up to you if you test or not, but I'd say testing the day before would probably be okay  

Take care

~Natt~


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi 
Congratulations to you, that is brilliant news.

Unfortunately I have tested this morning and it was negative, but could this be wrong as I am 2 days early?

Did anybody get a negative result 2 days before and then turn into a positive, please let me know?

Pebble x


----------



## KirstyJane (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi,

Guess my test is going to be a BFN as started spotting on Friday, but only brown blood and that did stop.  But started again today and is fresh.  So am not even going to brother to do a test tomorrow shall just wait for the clinic to confirm!

All a bit sad - lots of tears have been shed

kj


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello All

Can I join you please?

I had ET on Thursday, and was advised that I can do a home pregnancy test after 14 days so am due to test 23rd December.

Sending lots of   and   to everyone

Sarah
xx


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi sarah
Ive got excactly the same dates as you.My treatment was at liverpool womens and I test on the 23rd dec.Nerve racking isn't it.
lots of love and luck
jane
xxxxx


----------



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Lilly 

sorry to do this, but i checked my dates and  i am due to test on the 15th not 14th of December.Could  you please change me on the list

Thanks


----------



## hel31 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kirsty Jane,
So sorry to hear about your bleeding - you must be gutted, what more can I say?  Take care,
Hel31


----------



## Becs (Mar 30, 2004)

hi everyone,
I have just started my 3rd 2ww today,so i hope i can keep u all company. I really hate this time.I am due to test on boxing day.
Becsxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello ladies....
Hope you are all doing ok.
This 2WW malarky is doing my head in now and i still have 5 days to wait until testing on the 17th!!!
Has anyone got any tips to make the time go faster....only just not too fast as i still have loads to do b4 xmas!!
Sending lots of   vibes for everyone.
Lots of luv
Amanda x


----------



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

I feel the same I am going insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! especially as I now have to wait an extra day as I stuffed up the date!! Lay wake thinking about it am seriously contemplating buying a pregnancy test for teh first time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi all,

Im on my 2WW at last, this is my first round of clomid (have been on it before, but not for 12 months).

I am due to test on 26th Dec, its seems a lifetime away.

Need advice, we did the BD the day before my LH surge, then the morning after the surge, but not on the day of the surge, do you think that will be enough? We did the BD every other day up till the day before the surge, so plenty before the surge, just none on the day ofthe surge.

Oh well, i guess only time will tell.

Is there anyone else testing on the 26th? if so do you want to do the 2ww together?

I have been pregnant before on clomidand natually, last MC was 3 months ago.

Good luck ladies, wishing us all pregnant   Juliex


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

HIya girls

Feeling a bit down today.  Had a bit of brown gunk (sorry if tmi) but just a tiny bit (brown stretchy stuff) so thinking it's gonna be all over for me!  Not due to test until Friday but thinking the worst already!  HAd really bad cramping at the week-end and thought it was all over then.  Hanging on by a thread here and will be so disappointed if this one doesn't work!  Have decided now that even tho I have two shots of iui left before I start ivf but dunno if I am prepared to put myself thru this another twice when I really feel that at this stage of the game it's not gonna work!

Love to all and special hugs to all with disappointments this week!

Love

KAren xxx


----------



## pink stripey cat (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't think there is a way to make the 2ww go faster is there?!

My 2ww hasn't been too bad although it does seem AGES since insemination.  I've had one or two days where I've thought 'hurry up, hurry up' and felt like I'm going out of my head but after so many disappointments I think I've learned how to put it to the back of my head.  How jealous are you guys that I can put it to the back of my head!!!  Only teasing, I still think about it but don't get as frustrated and of course FF helps loads.

Having other things to think of does help a bit - like having lots of Chrissie shopping still to do, I've got lots of debts and my boss isn't paying my wages properly so I'm thinking about that a lot!  Also I plan to walk out of my job at lunch time and have an appointment at a temp agency this afternoon so I've got that to keep me occupied too!

Roll on Thursday!

Px


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi All   

Hope everyone is doing well!


Please can i join .... im another one testing on the 23rd December...!  

I haven't gone back to work yet- aiming 4 2morrow... i just can't keep my head together!!



Nikixx


----------



## camel (May 11, 2004)

Hi Y'all

Well Sat night got a bit of spotting but no AF and the same Sun and again this morning.  Its not a lot but I rang hospital and they asked if it was fresh blood - not sure of the significance of this  - any idead anyone    .

I was planning to head back to work but dont feel up to it now with this going on - so Im trying to keep myself occupied.  I say occupied day time TV is not the best option - I aim to do something more meaningful with my day tomorrow    

Hope everyone's doing ok

Cam


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello everyone hope you are all cheery today.. and looking forward to the end of the longgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg wait..

Wondered if anyone can help me.. i've recently started having acupuncture and am wondering whether to have some now i'm in the 2ww ( i don't particularly like it but am hoping it will help the tx) not sure whether to wuz out or whether it may help ?? Am in a quandry over this one...
Any help??
P.S.  PEE STICK needed at my house!! I've got 2 packs with 3 sticks in and i took the wrappers off today!!!


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Chuck them away sicknote, they are evil things. Be strong, Use the Force, The No to Peestick Force.
Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Sicknote
Please don't use the pee sticks, I did yesterday and got a negative result, not due to test until tomorrow and now I am devastated. Don't do it, it is not worth the upset.
pebble x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Took wrappers off and found i have a bonus..They've put one too  many in one of the packs!! So i now have a total of 7..  
I'm not ready to test yet....... but thought i'd unwrap them as i like the shiny foil that they come in!!!!!  
I don't test until the 21st and it's ages away.........1 whole week......... dh has threatened to hide them aroud the house...that's ok i have all day to find them and i know all of his hiding places anyway!!!


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello all, hope you are all well....

Jane1 - we must have been at Liverpool Womens on the same day, maybe even at the same time!!!  sending you    

I am still off work, got my gp to sign me off for the week, thought it was a good idea but can see myself getting a bit bored of Trisha by the end of the week.  Wrapped all of my Christmas presents today and they are all now under the tree..I am finally getting into the Christmas spirit!

Keep feeling little twinges but trying to put them to the back of my mind....keep having dizzy spells as well...oh well!

Well best get back to the day time tv!!

Love to all

Sarah
xx


----------



## quackers (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello everyone,
just needed to let you know that i leave the 2ww thread today as AF arrived.
See you gals in January maybe...
Quackers


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Girls
one more to join you onthe 2ww
I had IUI done yesterday, on 2nd month of clomid, last month neg but was too late i think after ovulation.
Due to test Boxing Day!!!! Will prob use an early test thing i have got and test xmas eve/day though.
Good luck to everyone else on 2ww

lol Alex


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

quackers sorry to hear your news  

sicknote - please have dh hide pee sticks.  Welshy is right they are evil!  I don't even have any in the house now.  

Been having pains in my right folicle area since Fri.  Today it got much worse and called clinic to ask what I should do.  I'm worried that pain might be caused by eptopic.  Have a scan scheduled for 9:45am tomorrow.  On the way home from work I went into the chemist, explained the situation and asked if she thought I should buy a hpt to check.  She said no because I have an my scan and "they are very expensive, you should wait till Fri"  Wiser words have never been spoken.  

I look at it this way, bfp or bfn either, way we will live with the result for the rest of our lives.  I can try and wait a few more days.  All help and suggestions welcome.

Good luck.

x,
AlmaMay


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Karen - try not to worry too much.  I had the same 10dpt and thought it was all over... turns out it was implantation bleed, and the pain is quite normal!

~Natt~

P.S.
It worked!!!!!!

DH and I are having a baby!!


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi All
We got our third BPN today. AF started last night. Devestated!!!
Not going to be around for a while as I need a break from the whole thing. Me and DH going to spend some quality time together and take time out and come back late next year and have another go, not giving up yet.
Take care everyone and thanks for the support over the last couple of months.
Good luck to everyone.
Pebble


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Pebble    Big hug.  I'm very sorry.  A bit of time off will be good.  Keep strong.

NattKatt, I feel I can properly congratulate you now!  Wonderful news.

x,
Almamay


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Just a quickie from me to say I won't be around now.  AF defo on way now and spent the first half hour at work crying- dunno why really cos I never really expected it to work anyway.

Taking a big break over the festive period from all thoughts and talk of babies and just gonna enjoy myself.

Will then think about what I am going do do with my two remaining iui, which at the moment I am seriously thinking of not doing, and just focusing on my up and coming ivf.

Anyway, hope you all have a nice christmas and a happy new year and hope 2005 is a better year for us - it certainly couldn't get any worse than 2004!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Nattkatt.
Sorry to the girls who had bfn. 
Take care all.
Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## kkfr (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi everyone
I'm on day 9 of   Haven't had a chance to write before as d/h has only gone back to work today after our med FET 6/12/04. He's left strict instructions for me not to do anything other than make a coffee or a sandwich. He''s already rung 3 times to check up on me. Woke up this morning, ( well if you can call the cat naps between the hourly visit to the loo sleeping) wondering if I should jump in the car and go and get some hpt's without being discovered by my d/h. Don't think I can wait till the 20th. Keep asking my d/h if he can notice anything different about me. My boobs aren't sore at all, is that ok as everyone elses seem to be. Another question, How do you stop the cyclogest falling out the minute you stand up and how long have you got to lay down for after inserting it to make sure enough absorbs?
Sorry, I know it seems daft but its worrying me a bit.
Anyway must go now.
Well done to all of those with BFP.  
To all of those with BFN  
Love to all
Karenxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi Karen

I have been having the same worries about the pessaries.  I have got into a routine now of doing it when dh gets up for work and then spending a couple of hours in bed, then doing the second one just as i go to bed, so am laying down again...don't know if it is working but it makes me feel better.... 

Good Luck

Sarah
xx


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone

i have a quick question, 

I have started spotting today, day 8 of 2ww  i couldn't help myself and did a hpt and got a bfn  

Do you think it,s all over or is there a chance it's maybe only 1 embryo coming away?

any replies welcome

Shelly77


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Shelly, you have tested far too early darling. This is spotting? If so it could be any number of things from implantation bleed, to stress to AF coming extremely early. 8dpt is far too early to test as the preggie hormones could not have risen high enough yet. Please phone your clinic to ask their advice.
try not to worry, although I know this is far easier said than done.
Take care.
Love
Welshy XXXX


----------



## Beatrice (Jul 31, 2004)

I think there are around 7 all testing on 17th - Can I be the 8th one waiting with you
I had 8 eggs from very kind donor - 4 fertilised with icsi - only 2 good enough to use ( an 8 cell and a 6 cell) none frozen. Had embryo transfer on 3rd December and told to test on 17th.
My first time I bled/pain on 7th day, 2nd time had pos then miscarriage but still pregnant with other baby, 3rd time bled/pain on 9th day - this time no anything. 
I'm getting worried. Can I have no pain or bleeding and still test negative?
I also admit to checking about 14 times a day whether I've started bleeding................put me to sleep until the weekend..........please.


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me just barging in.

Can I join you, I had ET yesterday with egg donor, will be testing 27 December 2004

Now in 2ww!!!!!

Love

Teen
x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Evening girls.....
Another day is nearly over(thank goodness!) which means we are all one day closer to test day!
I was a really naughty girl last night and curiosity won - i tested 4 days early and got a BFN which knocked me for a bit.  Had a great big cry and a husband who says "its your own silly fault - the doctor gave you a date of the 17th for a reason!"
So a word of warning....do NOT test before the given date.  It only makes you mad with yourself!
Not quite sure what im thinking right now but we will find out soon enough.  Been having AF pains on and off through 2ww but more so today but no sign of her yet!
Can results really change in the space of 4 days?
Sending big hugs to all
Amanda x


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Amanda,

I tested 3 days before due date and got a BFN - cried myself silly for the next 3 days - could also feel the witch on the way.  On test day went to the hospital with urine sample and didn't even bother testing as I could feel that the evil witch was just round the corner.  The hospital rang me with a BFP result.  Could not believe it.  Another friend did exactly the same - but only two days before testing date - home test also gave her a BFN but then on the actual test day she got a positive.  Those pee sticks are evil - wait until the test day because your body plays nasty tricks.
All the best and wishing you a BFP

Luisa


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow - there are loads of us testing on the 17th!!! Welcome Beatrice, fellow 17th Dec tester! It has got to me a good sign


            

Not long to go now girls tomorrow we will be able to say we are testing the day after tomorrow.  I hope it doesn't all hit me really hard if it is bfn because I am quite excited at the moment.  Will do hpt on the morning I think before going to hospital.

lots of  
to you all


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi peeps,
Just wondering if I can join you. 
I am on my 2ww at the mo, due to test next monday. Silly me tested this morning and I know it is way way to early, just couldnt help my self. Obviously got a BFN but am not that down as was expecting it anyway.
Bye for now and good luck to all on their 2ww.
Lisa


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Welshy

Thanks for the reply, i am still spotting nut it's not in my underwear (tmi) sorry.

it may just be old blood, whatever that is!

i am keeping my fingers crossed for now as i still have af pains and wind which i normally get (tmi)  

do you think if the   stays away Saturday will be ok to test (test day should be Monday.

trying my best to keep in high spirits, good luck to the rest of you on 2ww.

Shelly77


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi all,

Im on day 4 of my 2ww, due to test on boxing day, roll on christmas.
Ive been using progesterone cream since the day after O, does it have any side effects?

This was a clomid month for me and my right ovary is still hurting.

Good luck all juliex


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Shelley, the clinics give you a test day for a reason. Some girl;s on FF have tested 2 or 3 or even 1 day early on hpt kits and got negs only to get a very good positive from their clinic. I'd say stick to your clinic dates but only you can decide. Whatever you decide the very best of luck with it.
Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Girls, 

Can I join you here please.  I'm due to test on the 17th, and although I've  been reading and replying to some of the posts, I figured that if I didn't 'admit' I was testing on the 17th and kept quiet then everything would be ok, but that's a load of rubbish, and I think I will need you girls shortly with my disappointment ! ! ! !

I'm convinced its a -ve - I've done far too many hpt's I've just given up hope now.   

Can't concentrate on anything - finished work a few weeks ago (planned ages ago, due to long commute), so now going completely mad. 
I'd planned to do loads in my free time but over the last 8days done NOTHING ! ! !

Roll on Friday, xx


----------



## camel (May 11, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just a quick note as AF arrived in force today - due to test 17th.  Massive good luck for everyone testing in December - everything crossed for you all      

Cam


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just dropped in to say good luck to all of you. I remember how it drives you absolutely nuts waiting. Dont feel too bad if you test early you just cant rely on result though. I think I am the hpt test champ as I did 40 whilst in my 2ww! I know you will probably think I have made that number up, but I havent, so as I say dont worry you cant be as bad (or mad) as I was!

Think you are all very brave having tx around this time of year. I truly hope you all get the bfp and have a wonderful christmas.


Lots of Love

Zoe.x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Can I join you please? We did an insemination on Monday and we're doing another this evening, so we're estimating our test date is December 30th - if we manage to hold out that long. It seems like almost no time has passed since I was last on here.

Good luck to everybody!

Gina.


----------



## Beatrice (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm going even madder now - testing Friday 17th - checking places very often - noticing twinges - agghh !!!!
On gestone injs alternate days and progynova 2mg three times a day.

My heart goes out to all the 2ww. What a terrible time. I keep pretending to be philosophical, thinking whatever will be, will be - but I'm making it up so as not to tempt fate. I also got the free pack of tampax from Tesco (with a voucher) and displayed them on the toilet windowsill for the same reason.

Can I have no bleeding, pains or anything (apart from big boobs and a lot of wind) and it still be a negative? Definately going loopy.

I'm glad this boards here so I know there are other paranoid, knicker obsessed women out there.

Thanks for listening.
x


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hello everyone,
Thought I'd let you know we were stunned to have a   on our test day on Monday.        Can't believe it as we were told there was very little chance of anything working.  Can hardly believe it even now two days later.  Maybe it will all seem more real after first scan - booked for 29th December.

Good luck to all those testing this month,  

Love Fone


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Congratulations Fone, what fantastic news!!

   

Sarah
xx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi girls....
I didnt make it to testing on the 17th thanks to our trusty friends AF who decided to visit this afternoon.
All i know is that the pain i feel right now is far too real and im not sure where to go from here.
I truly admire everyone on here especially those who have gone through so many knock-backs to get where they are today - hats of to you ladies - you must be very very brave.
Sending all soon to be testrs lots of luck for some BFP's on here.
I am praying that you will all get the chance that i have missed this time round.
Love
Amanda x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Fone, well done girl.
Mrs G I am sorry this was not the result we all wished for you. please take care.
Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## mandylee79 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Day 10 of my 2ww and going crazy.  Yesterday I had severe cramps and thought my AF was on its way (very say day).  I woke up this morning and feel great!  No AF yet.

I'm a little paranoid because my AF came 10 days post IUI last month.  But I will try stay upbeat.

We are on our second IUI with gonal-f.  I had four follicles at 18mm, 17mm 15mm and 15mm.  The DR. wanted to canx the procedure but we decided to proceed.  Prayers and good luck to everyone!


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just letting you know I'm thinking of you in your 2ww and keeping everything crossed for you guys!

~Natt~


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,19717.0.html

Loads of love and luck
Jax
xxx


----------

